# Welcome my fellow pack goaters to the Spot.



## TDG-Farms

I am sure many of your like myself will find this move aggravating to say the least. But the good thing is, I and a few other pack goat forum members have also been a member of this forum. Its going to be a bit harder to navigate but there are some good people on this forum. Granted, if you thought the verity of opinions on even the simplest of topics was bad before, you are going to find it much worse here . LOL ok not a good joke. But if you have round your way here, please give it a try and if nothing else, keep this post bookmarked. This maybe our only way to keep in contact with each other and welcome our fellow pack goaters and let them know, they are not alone.

EDIT: Remove some comments as Austin is making an effort to refund people. Still think it was totally disrespectful that this was dont without warning or notice, but am hoping things will work out so that we may be able to assume housing the old forum in the future.


ALSO: A few of use are looking into getting a replacement forum going. I have contacted Rex and let him know the situation and asked him to maybe give some thoughts on the matter. Any and everyone is welcome to also join in with the struggle


----------



## Nanno

Hi Dave. It's nice to see a familiar face! I'm not sure how long I'll be able to hang around... this community is way too big for me. I'm a small town gal and I'm used to small, quiet online communities as well. I'm not sure I'll be able to get used to this kind of change, but I'll give it a try. I've got this huge lump in my throat and I'm trying to hold back tears at the moment. It feels like I lost a good friend. 

If I don't manage to hang in there, I want my $25 back! I just paid to be a supporting member of the PackGoatForums like a week ago, and I'm not sure I want to be a supporting member here unless I find out it's somehow amazing to be part of something so big. This is one reason I hated Facebook and quit after a while--too many people and too much going on to even try to keep up with it. But like I said, we'll see.


----------



## run1251

I'm fairly new to goats but am glad for the opportunity to learn about pack goats. Therefore, I'm looking forward to all you "pack" people giving us loads of good info and advise. Welcome!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Welcome to TGS guys  Hope you like it. I've made my own little group of friends so it doesn't get too overwhelming. I don't have a pack goat, but I am hoping that my Boer doe who is a percent doesn't get too wide for packs so I can use her! Anyways, welcome again! :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Welcome guys, we really hardly ever bite, and not one of us has rabies....
Seriously, glad to have you all, and this is a very friendly place even if it is enormous.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I second Sydney's and Leslie's posts.

Glad to have you here! :wave:

:welcome:


----------



## nchen7

welcome all! we're glad to have you here!


----------



## Taffy

*Disappointed*

I am disappointed we've lost the pack goat forum and have been merged with a more general site. Like Nano, I enjoyed the pack goat family atmosphere. Like Dave, I am shocked at how quickly the pack goat forum was dropped.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Well Id just like everyone who finds there way here from the pack forum to give it a chance for now. The forum mods are all really great people with a wealth of knowledge. You will actually see there arent more then maybe 20 or 30 full time trolls (like myself) who are around enough to get to know. The bulk of the people are comers and goers or people with more real life then free time who chime in now and again. I do agree it will be hard to give up the very small close community that the pack goat forum had but if we are being forced to move, I cant think of another forum on the net Id rather be moved to. 

The only thing I am really heated about is not being warned we were merging. Unless I missed it, but I didnt see one thread about this merge. I think the shock of it plays more into the resistance to accept it. 

I will be looking into maybe starting up a new independent forum if enough of the pack goat people find they just dont find this one quite to their liking. Maybe Ill get Nanno to get her husband on it  Him being a code nerd and all  But in any event, give it a try and stick around. Cause if anyone leaves here, there is no way to keep in touch.

Finally, would like to thank the spot peeps for the warm welcome. I wouldnt of expected any different.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am actually quite friendly and spend way too much time on here  Hope you guy give it a chance!


----------



## goathiker

This will present a problem with my screen name though. Steve has been "goathiker" for a long time as well. Hopefully he is able to sign in. After all this is all settled I'll see what I need to do about that...

This is a fun and friendly community, you may find that you enjoy all the diversity it has to offer.


----------



## TDG-Farms

^^^ Every time I see your avatar that song starts to play in my head

"I always feel like, somebody's watching me" by MJ


----------



## goathiker

LOL I love that song...That's Dex always watching...


----------



## Nanno

Yeah, I know you guys are friendly and all, and I'm sorry for being reluctant to move. It's nothing against ya'll, it's just that I'm really attached to smaller, more specifically targeted communities. I have a couple of threads on the PackGoat Forums that I like to maintain, and they are already long enough with all my rambling and photos and the replies of just a handful of interested parties. I'm looking at the threads here, and they are mostly snowed under in so many replies that the original poster gets completely lost in the shuffle. Is it possible to close one's own threads so that only the OP can reply? 

I'm pretty torqued that we got this change without warning. I think if we'd been given the heads-up and possibly an option to buy out packgoatforums.com, Phil and I would have seriously considered taking on the maintenance of that site just as it was. I wonder if the NAPgA would consider adding a forums section to their site that we could all move to. Heck, Phil and I would probably pay for it! 

Once again, no offense to anyone here--it's a great site and a nice community. I'd probably stay a member here just because. But it serves a different purpose. I loved that when you used to Google "Pack Goat" the PackGoat Forums was one of the first things you found. The pack goat stuff is buried here. Once again, working goats are not the primary purpose of this community. Heck, I had a whole section on goat carting and proper harness fit and adjusting which is buried here because there is no sub-forum for carting like we had at the old site.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nanno, I just wanted to say I totally get how you feel and don't blame you one bit! I am sorry you have to go through all this change.. I too enjoy the smaller forums.. they feel more 'homey' and secure.. 

Again, sorry... I know how you feel.. and I think quite a few of us here do as we had a BIG change for us here last year...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I totally get how y'all feel! I want to welcome you though! I used to hate it here, I mean I only went on if I had a terrible problem, then I kind of got to know some people and it still feels small here for me, because I only really see posts from those guys. 
I think if you PM Austin about maybe adding a special cart section he would. The reason it's getting buried is we didn't have very many packers on here. Now we have more so the threads may become more prominent? I'm excited to have y'all, I'm trying to get into pack! I'm truly very sorry that you lost your forum though. I would be angry if they didn't tell me! 
Hope y'all like it here!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Nanno, I just wanted to say I totally get how you feel and don't blame you one bit! I am sorry you have to go through all this change.. I too enjoy the smaller forums.. they feel more 'homey' and secure..
> 
> Again, sorry... I know how you feel.. and I think quite a few of us here do as we had a BIG change for us here last year...


 What was that??? Haha I totally forgot! Lol I probably know, it's late


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> What was that??? Haha I totally forgot! Lol I probably know, it's late


It was in Oct of last year, when Austin first bought TGS.. It was very similar to what all these new members are going through.. We were all quite upset over the change and a lot went on... Not important now though


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha glad I wasn't around when that happened! I've always had Austin I think, unless it was in the time where I just left the forum for a while. That was before I found all you awesome guys and you made me your extended family


----------



## Bumpergoats

I do hope that lots of the pack goat folks follow over - I just stumbled here after being redirected from my log in and had only recently joined the pack group after getting my first two goats to train for the trails. I learned so much there in just a month or so and my guys are doing great with their rookie pack leader thanks to the tips and tricks.


----------



## turbot

What the hell!?....


----------



## TDG-Farms

LOL just read JOY's avatar comic  OH that made me LOL


----------



## idahonancy

Well Nanno I'm a bigger sucker than you are. I gave the forum a $100 for a lifetime membership seeing how I had read every single post ever made since it the packgoat forum started in December 2008. I figured I would keep on reading about Cuzo, Nibbles, Petunia, Lilly, Phil (oh, he's not a goat) and the rest of the crew for years. I'm not a breeder but I love the hunting and hiking stories. I had no idea we would get merged. I wanted my money to support the Packgoat Forum and what it stood for. 
IdahoNancy


----------



## .:Linz:.

Welcome to you all! I'm pretty excited to see you here! 

Nanno, I'd love to talk with you about carting. My best friend bought a pair of wethers from me (they still live here) and we're training them to drive, but it's definitely slow going and a lot of trial and error! They're doing really well with leading, we've just started with a dog harness to get them used to the feel... but it would be great to find some carting resources here!


----------



## idahonancy

I hate to be whinny but we never saw posts like "wanting meat" on the Packgoat Forum. What a horrible lost to all the packgoats. It was amazing how our group could re-home packgoats from people who's circumstances had changed to people who were looking for packers. I'm not sure we could have reunited the lost packgoat in the Crazy Mountains of Montana with it's owner on a forum this size. The finder of the goat knew what that goat was for and found a targeted packgoat group to make contact with. I am very sad for our packgoats, never mind that Austin took my $100 for the Packgoat Forum and then eliminated it.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn

OK, wasn't ready for this move. I lost my user name but will try to retrieve it somehow. So for now I am Sabiqa formerly known as Deschutes Dawn. Were all our pictures and everything left behind? There is a whole lot of people here with knowledge that will be nice to be sharing but there again, there is a whole lot of people. So off I go to reclaim my identity.

Charlene in Central Oregon


----------



## happybleats

Welcome...I hope in time you feel settled and part of the family...adjusting is never easy...we like our ways and dont like them messed with...here you will find meat goat owners, dairy owners, mini owners and even pack goat owners...and somethings we all have in common are our love for our Goats, knowledge to share and a place to go when we need help...we are a pretty friendly group with lots to offer and look forward to learning from you as well..deep breath...dig in ..it will get easier...Sorry things were thrown at you without notice...that is harsh....

best wishes


----------



## vigilguy

I appreciate the warm welcome. This merge came as a surprise, to say the least. But change can be a good thing, so I am looking forward to making new friends!

vigilguy (Charlie Jennings)
www.bearriveroutfitters.com


----------



## saph

I wrote a post earlier but it hasn't appeared yet on the Forum.

My main concern is that we as a Pack Goat Community have specific issues that could get "lost" in this forum. The big one (for me) is the proposal to ban Pack Goats on Public Lands in the Western US, including the Shoshone National Forest (Wind River Range), and the existing ban on the Inyo National Forest. We need to stay current on these issues, because there is a strong likelihood that the ban will extend to other areas. We need to be able to network this issue as a Community, build support, and if necessary launch additional letter-writing campaigns and even litigation. I feel we need a dedicated forum or at the very least, a stand-alone thread on this Forum, to address this huge issue or we may lose goat packing for good in many parts of the country.

That being said, I also think that Cuzco needs his own dedicated thread!


----------



## Charlie Horse

Ah heck lets admit it:

We never cared about the categories on the old forum anyhow. All we ever did was hit "Show New Posts". Well, having our entire forum condensed down into one category just does that for us by default )

And now that we're here, we can spread the gospel of pack goats! And I can be the preacher. Speaking of The Word, its time for me to collect tithes.....

May I suggest to the new folks to check out some of my old threads about my adventures hiking with young goats:









http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f191/hiking-utah-2013-a-158001/









http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f191/hiking-san-rafael-swell-utah-2013-a-157979/









http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f191/hiking-utah-2012-a-157870/

And our yearly "Rendy" (Rendezvous) this last summer:








http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f191/rendy-2013-pictures-158049/


----------



## ksalvagno

Those pictures are just beautiful! Look forward to reading your adventures.


----------



## TDG-Farms

HEY NANNO! Found your thread 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f191/cuzcos-glamour-shot-o-day-157096/


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am also really looking forward to all the pack goat pictures!  Now I have more people to pester about packing questions, too  LOL


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I am looking forward to y'all's stories! I want to get into pack, I have a wether that would be great for it! So is love to hear tips from y'all! And nanno, I recently got a cart, I would love to hear your carting information!


----------



## nchen7

I know the change was abrupt, and we goat owners seem to like change less than our goats! but I have to say i'm REALLY happy you all are here. I never knew there was a world where you can train goats to pack and to other work, and my bf and I are seriously considering having one or two in a few years. Having you guys here to learn from is just amazing!

Charlie Horse, what FANTASTIC adventures you've had with your goats! love the pictures!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TDG-Farms said:


> LOL just read JOY's avatar comic  OH that made me LOL


LOL! I thought it was pretty funny! :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

Welcome ! Glad your here


----------



## .:Linz:.

saph said:


> I wrote a post earlier but it hasn't appeared yet on the Forum.
> 
> My main concern is that we as a Pack Goat Community have specific issues that could get "lost" in this forum. The big one (for me) is the proposal to ban Pack Goats on Public Lands in the Western US, including the Shoshone National Forest (Wind River Range), and the existing ban on the Inyo National Forest. We need to stay current on these issues, because there is a strong likelihood that the ban will extend to other areas. We need to be able to network this issue as a Community, build support, and if necessary launch additional letter-writing campaigns and even litigation. I feel we need a dedicated forum or at the very least, a stand-alone thread on this Forum, to address this huge issue or we may lose goat packing for good in many parts of the country.
> 
> That being said, I also think that Cuzco needs his own dedicated thread!


I think you'll find people here who aren't packers but would be willing to help you with this in any way they can - I'm a dairy girl myself, and I'm from the Eastern US, but I'm willing to write letters or submit comments in support for you on this issue. Why not start a thread in this section with more information and ways we can help?


----------



## NubianFan

.:Linz:. said:


> I think you'll find people here who aren't packers but would be willing to help you with this in any way they can - I'm a dairy girl myself, and I'm from the Eastern US, but I'm willing to write letters or submit comments in support for you on this issue. Why not start a thread in this section with more information and ways we can help?


Exactly, this ENORMOUS community reaches more people, and has more potential political power...


----------



## KW Farms

Welcome pack goat forum members to TGS! :wave: It came as a surprise for us as well...we were not aware you all would be joining us...but i'm happy to have all of you here. :thumb: The forum appears to be going through some glitches...missing posts, etc. but Austin is taking care of it. Hopefully the issues will be resolved quickly. 

I'm sorry that you all were not forewarned of the changes, but hopefully once all settles down, you will enjoy TGS as much as we do. I know drastic change like that can be frustrating, but give it a chance...this really is a fun and friendly goat forum. Welcome again and look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Catahoula

TDG-Farms said:


> Well Id just like everyone who finds there way here from the pack forum to give it a chance for now. The forum mods are all really great people with a wealth of knowledge. You will actually see there arent more then maybe 20 or 30 full time trolls (like myself) who are around enough to get to know. The bulk of the people are comers and goers or people with more real life then free time who chime in now and again. I do agree it will be hard to give up the very small close community that the pack goat forum had but if we are being forced to move, I cant think of another forum on the net Id rather be moved to.
> 
> The only thing I am really heated about is not being warned we were merging. Unless I missed it, but I didnt see one thread about this merge. I think the shock of it plays more into the resistance to accept it.
> 
> I will be looking into maybe starting up a new independent forum if enough of the pack goat people find they just dont find this one quite to their liking. Maybe Ill get Nanno to get her husband on it  Him being a code nerd and all  But in any event, give it a try and stick around. Cause if anyone leaves here, there is no way to keep in touch.
> 
> Finally, would like to thank the spot peeps for the warm welcome. I wouldnt of expected any different.


Whew, I thought I was going crazy...every time I click for pack goat forum and I get goat spot!! I am actually sorry about the merge. While basic goat care is the same, I think the pack goat forum has different information to offer. 
Oh well... at least I know I wasn't really crazy.... :sigh:


----------



## vigilguy

Again, I sincerely appreciate the warm reception. This merge is looking more and more like a huge blessing for us goatpackers. I live in a rural area and the horse people think I am nuts for owning and packing goats. *They just really don't get it!* :wink: So, like I said, I really appreciate the warm reception.

I may be starting a thread, if it is okay, concerning Land Use Issues that we goat packers have been plagued with recently. I was the Land Use Committee Chair for NAPgA (North American Packgoat Association) for two years and have worked on this subject extensively with LArry Robinson. It is a very real threat, as National Forest have placed temporary bans, preventing us from taking our goats into the backcountry. We love our goats as pack animals, we love to watch them on the trail because they love to give, and give some more. They seem to be in their element when we are packing over a mountain pass or boulder field at 11,000 ft in elevation. So I will collect my thoughts and share some feeling shortly.

Charlie Jennings









Me, John Mionczynski and Larry Robinson, NAPgA President.


----------



## ksalvagno

Absolutely start a thread. That is terrible that the government is trying to stop that.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Welcome  I enjoy hearing about pack goats as much as dairy, meat, fiber, show, etc. I just love goats  I think we all do here! Sorry the change was so abrupt for you all!


----------



## Saltlick

*Ackkk!!*

What the heck happened? One day I was on the packgoatforum, and the next day here? I'm not sure I can handle this and I loved how easy the pack goat forum was - this is just way too big for me, I already have limited time and now I have to search and search through so many posts and threads just to find the people/info I need that pertains to pack goats? I had no idea this was coming.

Help!!!


----------



## vigilguy

You'll figure it out. ;-)
These folks are really nice people and are a breath of fresh air!


----------



## Scottyhorse

If you ever need help, just ask one of us!  Now, who will allow me to pester them with pack goat questions? Hehe.


----------



## idahonancy

Thank you all for trying to make us feel better and your positive attitude Charlie. There have 117 posts today on this forum. Guess I'm not reading every post that comes up on this forum. We can find alot of our old posts and old pictures by using "my posts" and "my replies" above. But that only works for posts you participated writing on. It would be nice to find some of the writings of our founding members like Rex and build a how to data base for packgoats. This would add to the NAPGA data base. I'll keep digging here and see if there is a way to find quick access to our issues that we have so much work and writing in.


----------



## Saltlick

Thanks. I hope so... about figuring it out I mean, not about the people. I'm sure they're great


----------



## Scottyhorse

You can also use the search bar at the top to search for keywords


----------



## TDG-Farms

Going to edit my first post as well but I am asking for all pack goat people coming over from the packgoatforum to send me a private message If I dont send you one first. Thanks!


----------



## saph

Thank you Vigil Guy (Charlie), for being such an outspoken advocate for NAPGA, Land Use Issues and Goat Packing. After reading all the responses on this Forum, I am starting to feel better about the "merge." We do not want to lose the privilege to use our goats on Public Lands. We need all the support we can get in this matter. The main thing we are trying to stress is that Pack Goats are NOT the same as free-ranging herds of domestic grazing goats and sheep. Pack Goats are closely-bonded to humans, & they should not be lumped with free-ranging livestock when it comes to restricting their use on Public Lands. We can go into greater detail when discussing this issue on a dedicated topic thread. Thank you so much, everyone, for the warm welcome and support! Kindest regards...


----------



## toth boer goats

I feel your pain, we here at TGS, were given a shocking, abrupt and a very dramatically changed surprise, on Nov 20th in the afternoon, no warning either. 
TGS all of a sudden went haywire, losing all replies the were posted on the 20th, written in the morning, from the merge. A lot of time and work "Gone."  
Smilies were missing as well. Members posts gone too. I guess they didn't think we'd notice,:scratch::? 

A while back, we went through a ownership change. At times, some of us, wanted to just walk away and not look back, because of too much change and a hard to figure out Forum, forced onto us. But A lot of us stuck through it. We use to have a very easy navigation system and a smaller crowd here too, not all the fancy smancy stuff. Then, we were hit with a new owner and a new platform of a forum, all fancy and hard to navagate. I have to admit, I didn't like it at first, very angry about it in fact. But, I remembered all the beautiful people and animals, I love so well and are like family, so, I stuck it out and relearned the forum. Wasn't easy at first mind you, now it is easy. So hang in there, if we can help with packing questions or just share beautiful pictures with you, we welcome all of you and the goats you so love. We are a very caring group and getting bigger, but the more members, the more education and incite, may be there, if you ask. We have members around the globe and all are very important to us. Even new comers, we would like to get to know. 

Welcome everyone, :wave::grouphug::thumb:we are here for you, if you want to just chat or have medical goat issues and emergencies. If you feel you don't want to stick around that is up to you, but we'd sure love having you here and hear what you have to say.

Hope the membership fee's, that were paid in the other forum, can be justified and settled, it is unfair for you, to of paid the fee's and just be dropped like that, with no warning.


----------



## Trickyroo

There is a different feeling on here , idk , or maybe its just me .
I guess getting back things that were lost is just not going to happen.
Kinda makes me feel violated , but apparently there are a lot more of us who were "hurt" too. I don't understand any of it , so Im not even going to ask. But what's done is done. 

I welcome all of you that are new to this site. We are a great group , and we have awesome mods who make it that way.
No one likes change , me especially , but Im sure we will get back to where we were before , with a little effort and patience.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Just wanted to give a vague update  The people that can help figure out what needs to be done have been contacted and the wheels are moving. Wish I had more info but at this state in the game, thats about as good as we can ask for.


----------



## mmiller

Welcome to TGS!! I know very lil about pack goats, just what lil I have read here an there. I would love to see all the great pictures of you guys with your goats hiking or packing. I would also like to learn about using a cart with a wether I have so he could help with the chores around here lol. 

Im also interested in learning more about this ban on pack goats on government land? I think I speak for the majority of the ppl here when I say anyway we can help we will be glad to.


----------



## joecool911

I'll give this a try, but so far not much is happening here for us packers.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im sorry you feel that way but i totally understand. You guys are probably feeling lost and probably abandoned. 
Maybe just give it a bit more time…...:hug:


----------



## Nanno

Thanks again everyone for the warm welcome. Just to update some folks who are interested in us still having our own site, I've contacted Larry Robinson and NAPgA and he's going to talk to the Board about us starting up the forum again and linking it up with their site. My husband said he'd be willing to set up a forum for us, and I'm going to see about getting all the old and wonderful posts from the original founders of packgoatforums.com like Rex and Carolyn back. I'm afraid all those amazing articles have been lost here, unfortunately.

I do like this site, and I'm sure I'll continue to hang out here and contribute to this community, but I also feel we need our own place as well. I'm happy to see issues like the closure of National Forests to goat packers being brought up to a wider audience, but things like the Rendezvous may be more difficult to organize in such a big place. I think we also need a site that is an obvious Google search result. "TheGoatSpot" is too generic a name. I remember when I first Googled "pack goats" I came up with NAPgA and packgoatforums.com as well as some threads on more general goat sites such as this one. But it was the smaller, more specifically targeted site that I stayed at.


----------



## NubianFan

I just hope that if you guys do decide to make your own board again, that you stick around here as well. I feel that you are an asset to our community with a kind of knowledge base we don't have as much of here.


----------



## TDG-Farms

As the spot people know, I have been a member to this forum for about 6 months or so and regardless of what happens, I will of course stick around here as well. Thank God forums are not like wives! You can have more then one! LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Unless you are in Utah... You can only belong to one Forum there.


----------



## Trickyroo

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:

I hope you guys can get all that you have lost and get back your forum. Nice having you here even if it is short term


----------



## TDG-Farms

Would like to tip my hat to Austin for refunding packgoatforum people their money for being supporting members. That is a pretty stand up thing to do. Hoping a deal can be made for the domain name and all if at all possible all the years of past threads and posts. There is a wealth of knowledge that has been collected on that forum and it would be sad to see it disappear


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , that is a very nice thing to do !
Nice going Austin :hi5::thumb:


----------



## TOU

A little late to the party I know...but not really. I noticed the change first thing the other day on my phone and even called a couple of PackGoatForum members to find out what the heck was going on with the redirect, no one knew; then I figured it out. I will admit, at first, I was actually also kind of hacked a bit...probably more for the way it was handled and lack of notice rather than the merge itself. (Wished we would have had at least a bit of warning.:shades: :smile Anyway, I decided to stew on this change for the past few days before I would post my thoughts from an emotional state.

After much contemplation and calming down here are a few points on the change from my very limited mind...

 Before the forced, merge I mainly hung out on the Packgoat forum as it was so concentrated with the specific information, topics & folks I was looking for. But many days I wanted even more as the traffic could be a bit slow and sometimes the content a bit dilute likely due to reduced activity and smaller membership.
However, I did drop in the Spot off and on; both folks have been very friendly and accepting. 
I totally get the feelings of those that feel we could easily get eclipsed as a group here...it is something we really need to be careful does not happen. 
But...I also think it could be good and we as PackGoat group could easily grow by factors over the next few years beyond what we would have ever otherwise because of the exposure..._if we give as well._
I can see many pros and cons to it all though but want to point out that _I have also seen this kinda thing handled much...much worse._
We still have place to go..._which is MUCH BETTER than it just suddenly disappearing and all content being lost with no warning._
Majority of our post & even PM's were saved & imported & efforts are being made to reclaim the rest.
Most of us were able to keep our user names and password where possible.
We are amongst a sympathetic and very empathetic crowd, whether packgoaters or not, that have been fully welcoming with open arms and warm hearts...thank you.
Previous Spot members, p_lease do not take our frustration & bewilderment as disrespect to you all...just the situation; we appreciate your graciousness...just give us some time to adjust._
Sadly not all of the former PackGoatForum members have made it over here...yet, but I am hopeful they will and move on and continue bringing their wonderful input and smiley faces. :snowcheese:
Meaning NO disrespect to my fellow PackGoaters or Forum members, I think we really need to be careful to not rub our new found & accepting friends the wrong way with our desire for complete autonomy lest it be construed for standoffishness and reclusiveness etc.
Reality is, _if we are to be truly honest,_ that many days there was almost little activity on the forum previously.
With access to many more open & wise minds this could potentially increase our collective knowledge base as well as add to our daily activity and availability of more regular input.
There is also an exsisting wealth of knowledge here.
_We_ have the chance to _share_ the gospel of GoatPacking with folks that are much more apt to "get it" and appreciate what we do as well as be receptive & open minded to bucking the norms.
We are amongst those that are empathetic and helpful to our cause as it may one day be their cause. (I.E. Land use issues.)
_Regarding Land Use concerns:_ *We can NOT go it alone or with only those few that have been proactive to date.* _*Whether we want to admit it or not we are NOT strong enough to fight this battle with the existing membership,*_ we NEED other's help even if it is only for letter support & moral (numbers) support. _We need to get our message out and we have a better and less reclusive venue to do it. Time is short and of the essence. If we move back to our corner we may loose that support in our desire for complete autonomy._
While our hard working PackGoat companion animal wethers maybe a bit foreign to our meat and dairy owning goat friends in our chosen utilization of them, I know they love & appreciate their animals just like we do as I_ don't believe you "fall into" goat ownership...most goat owners have goats from a conscious decision._
We may need to _*think about what we can gain and can give rather than what we have lost.*_ Think "BIG picture" rather than Private Club.
What it is today (this forum) may not be what it is tomorrow. I.E. I see no reason they might not allows us sub forums if requested.
So that all said, admittedly I am a bit newer to packgoating then many others & only joined _both_ forums in the past 6 months. (I have 1 Lamancha & 1 Alpine that are 2.5 yo that were bred to be packgoats by Carolyn Eddy. I have 4 Obers kids coming in the spring that are being bred for Packing conformation from proven bucks and dames.) But as a few may attest I am fast tracking and have come a long way in a short time. (I did grow up with goats as a kid.) I have learned immensely from both forums as well as a few hunting forums...yes hunting forums as many are interested in what we do as they tire of Llamas, horses, mules & humping packs themselves...and look forward to learning more.

* Realizing there are many differences in our utilization of our goats from many on the Spot, I am confident though, that we share more in common than not. Maybe...while a bit more abrupt than we would have liked...I hate to see us look back on this in hind sight, as a missed opportunity or a lost blessing in disguise. Does this all make any sense?*

Hang in there my fellow PackGoaters, I think this will have some growing pains but may end up a good thing in the long run. If not we always have options...maybe just really truly try it out, give it fair shake, contribute as the wise wonderful & friendly people I know you are...and lets see what happens for a while...we can always reclaim our autonomy down the road if necessary. :cowboy:

Sorry so long...With humblest respect to all,

TOU


----------



## toth boer goats

Well said TOU and all of you are welcome here anytime.:wave:


----------



## numbskull

Finally made it into this forum after suddenly seeing the other forum disappear? and having difficulties signing in under old username/PW ...although I lost my identity (username goathiker) and had to reregister under a new name "numbskull" ...but that's ok. 

I kinda like this new username as this is what I use to affectionately call my goat Rooster (RIP) at times "Get &%$# outa there ...You Numbskull" as he raided my pack looking for treats! So out of respect it's tribute to the old boy! 

GREAT NEWS! Jessica's (NH) Barley & Acorn are moving CO to join our herd with Peanut and I. Gonna be fun times on the trail ahead! First things first is for the boys to settle in and sort out who's herd boss ...don't think Peanut is in the running though. ;-)


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice goats there and Welcome.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Welcome! Those are some nice goats! I think the oriel em was because there is already a goathiker on here, Jill.


----------



## goathiker

Sorry about that, I was afraid that there would be a hassle. If you don't mind that's great, Welcome to Goat Spot!!


----------



## TDG-Farms

So glad you could make it and found your way in


----------



## .:Linz:.

1. Austin, that's awesome!

2. TOU - loved your post. Thanks for it! And I didn't know that pack goats are bred to have certain things conformation-wise! You learned me somethin' 

3. One day, I would love nothing more than to set out on the Appalachian trail with a goat or two and my dog, and just hike as far as we can. Until then, I'll live vicariously through your adventures!

4. For those who don't knoe it, you guys already kind of have a subforum set up - the Pack and Working Goats section, where this thread is posted and your old threads have been imported to - http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f191/


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , such beautiful animals you have there !
Welcome


----------



## Huckleberry

Wow...I feel lost. First of all, thank you for making us all feel welcome, seems like a great group here. I've been following the change, but haven't been sure what to say. The packgoat forum is a part of my daily routine and I love to read and follow all of the posts. I think this is a great site and I have been having a battle with the goat's health this week and have found this site and information extremely valuable. I do have to say that it is not the right forum for us goat packers though. I feel lost on here and think we need a dedicated forum for packers. Raising goats is a lot of fun and a lot of work, raising packgoats is even more work and logging in and reading and sharing in this experience is what keeps me excited and motivated about goat packing. I think the packgoat community needs that and I hope we find a way. If any support or funding is needed I know I am more than willing to pitch in. 

Alyson


----------



## Saltlick

Alyson, I agree. There's a wealth of information here and friendly people, but I think the pack goat folks need their own forum again. It's just a different thing and although I can refer to this forum at times, I need the one that's more suited to what we're doing.


----------



## trailgoats

I was also really bummed to find out about this merge at first, but after thinking about it for a bit, i agree with those that think its a good thing. 

For the last year i have been following both forums. The packers was awesome for learning and sharing our unique niche that we share with our goats. I never posted much, and now i wish i had contributed more. 

But....... As a new goat owner, i found the "spot" , and this place has been my go-to for any health or care issues i have had with my goats. This forum is amazing, and has the most knowledgable people who i trust with my goats lives even more than any vet in our area. 

We are all goat lovers. United we stand, devided we fall.


----------



## TDG-Farms

I sent Rex (the original owner of packgoatforums for those that didnt know) a message and this was his reply to every.

Guys,

I find this whole thing very upsetting. I sold the forum with the

knowledge that they were going to continue and expand it as great resource.

They had the knowledge to update the forum and keep up with new technology

such as mobile apps and tablets. So it seemed like a great move at the time.

Unfortunately in the contract, I am bound by a 4 year non-compete clause. So

no matter how bad I want to start a new forum, I can not even though I

retained a back up copy of the forum data up until April of this year. I am

in contact with the buyer to try and get a handle on what's going on. It is

not Austin, by the way. He is simply the paid site administrator. I will let

you know when I hear more.



Rex

I had sent him a message yesterday about how the redirect link from the packgoatforum sight was no longer directing people to this site. Which is totally crappy for those who may still be out hunting and have no idea whats going on. Now they have no idea where to find us. Told Rex he has any and all of our total support for whatever is needed. But for now I guess all we can do is wait and enjoy the great people here


----------



## CAjerseychick

Nanno said:


> Thanks again everyone for the warm welcome. Just to update some folks who are interested in us still having our own site, I've contacted Larry Robinson and NAPgA and he's going to talk to the Board about us starting up the forum again and linking it up with their site. My husband said he'd be willing to set up a forum for us, and I'm going to see about getting all the old and wonderful posts from the original founders of packgoatforums.com like Rex and Carolyn back. I'm afraid all those amazing articles have been lost here, unfortunately.
> 
> I do like this site, and I'm sure I'll continue to hang out here and contribute to this community, but I also feel we need our own place as well. I'm happy to see issues like the closure of National Forests to goat packers being brought up to a wider audience, but things like the Rendezvous may be more difficult to organize in such a big place. I think we also need a site that is an obvious Google search result. "TheGoatSpot" is too generic a name. I remember when I first Googled "pack goats" I came up with NAPgA and packgoatforums.com as well as some threads on more general goat sites such as this one. But it was the smaller, more specifically targeted site that I stayed at.


Well belated welcome... to the site... even if you dont stay as a Subforum, but please keep us informed about National Forests (and BLM land as well?) and goat packing...
I am new to goats... but have been packing with my dogs on Wilderness camping trails managed by BLM for some time now and am interested in the topic.... In the future I would love to pack with both dogs and goats... and would like to stay in the loop around our rights to do so on our Public lands....


----------



## Saltlick

Thanks Dave! And this news from Rex just really sucks. Sounds like the owner of this forum may not have been honest - I don't want to accuse but I do want to find out the truth. And it also sounds like there may be no way to get all of that important info back that was on the packgoatforum. Lame, very lame. And now our old members can't even link to this site to find other former members. Very upsetting. Packgoatforum helped me a lot when I was first getting pack goats as a great source of info, support and inspiration. Someone other than Rex can start a new Packgoatforum, but all of that old information will be lost. It's a shame...


----------



## CAjerseychick

I am confused about all of this. I had not thought about online Forums being owned by private individuals... are they being run as a business is that why all the ads? I was thinking that in the future if you really want an online community, maybe it should be run as some sort of Nonprofit entity so that no one person has ownership and it can continue on... like the Humane society or something....


----------



## Trickyroo

Im so sorry for you guys, how terrible that is 
Hope you can get in touch with all your friends.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Forums take a lot of time to maintain. Or a lot of money to pay someone to maintain them. Rex being a major figure head in the pack goat world and owing/operating northwest pack goats, not to mention his day to day personal life, needed to free up some time and as he mentioned, push the forum in a good direction. All the ads help pay for that along with supporting member payments. But if you dont get alot of traffic, you are not going to get much for your ad space nor good companies to buy those spaces. I dont know the inner workings. And of course with few active members, not a lot of supporting member payments.
So it is my guess that whomever bought the packgoatforum decided it wasnt a profitable site and merged it to save costs. Not understanding its not just a forum but a major focus point and gathering spot for the entire pack goat world.


----------



## TOU

CAjerseychick said:


> maybe it should be run as some sort of Nonprofit entity so that no one person has ownership and it can continue on....


Most start out that way, but if they aren't as successful as they need to be, they change out of necessity. If they are really successful...they change because they can...or new ownership takes over. Either way, its waaaaay more work and waaaaay more to it than we the users ever realize.


----------



## Nanno

TOU said:


> Either way, its waaaaay more work and waaaaay more to it than we the users ever realize.


Not really. My husband and I run a gaming community, so this is part of what we do for a job. I suppose it might be a lot of work for someone who does something totally different most of the time, but for some of us it's just part of what we do every day and not that big a deal.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Well better get ready to run a forums as well  Hope Rex brings us good news and we can have the domain name again. Pretty freaking cool he has up till April backed up!


----------



## Nanno

I already run a gaming forum that's bigger and crazier than the packgoat forum (teenagers you know!), and I'd volunteer my time to run a packgoat forum. I don't even think we need to get the old domain name back, but I'd want all the old information posts back so that we'd have a framework from which to start. That stuff is just plain buried here. BUT, I definitely think it's good to have a strong presence here so that we can bring our issues and even our existence to a wider audience.


----------



## TDG-Farms

I hear ya Nanno. Am just hoping for the domain cause its linked to so many websites and when someone does a look for pack goats, that forum always came up near the top of the search lists.


----------



## Nanno

Well it's not like we can't get a slightly different but still packgoat-oriented domain name and try to get the links changed on the various websites that pointed to the old forums. We could easily still be at the top of the Google search list.


----------



## TOU

Hey Nanno,

I'm fine either way...thx for looking in to it and being willing...love to see a dedicated forum if possible and love to see more of us hang out here as well. (No reason we can't have and do BOTH.) One thing is for sure, I miss a few of the sub forums for things like packing and hiking trips etc. If we stay here, I wouldn't mind a Main Working Goat Forum with several sub forums.

One thing I am NOT impressed with is that the old one is not forwarding or informing others to come here after the first few days. Really kinda lame...


Keep me posted.

Ken


----------



## TDG-Farms

You know, it might not be a bad idea to get at least a temp forum up and running. No telling how long this is going to take or if it will happen at all. I dont know about anyone else, but I really liked the old format, which is of course the same format as this one. So I am guessing there is a company that designs the basic layout of these forums. All you have to do is sign up I would guess.


----------



## sanhestar

I didn't want to presume but if you want, you could use my german packgoat forum for a while. If there's interest, I'll change the subforum headers so that you can read them, too.

It's a forum with a old software, never bothered to update it because it doesn't have much traffic. But it would work as an interim solution

http://31211.board.webtropia.com/


----------



## CAjerseychick

Nanno said:


> I already run a gaming forum that's bigger and crazier than the packgoat forum (teenagers you know!), and I'd volunteer my time to run a packgoat forum. I don't even think we need to get the old domain name back, but I'd want all the old information posts back so that we'd have a framework from which to start. That stuff is just plain buried here. BUT, I definitely think it's good to have a strong presence here so that we can bring our issues and even our existence to a wider audience.


Yay thankyou Nanno, I think this is an important issue that deserves its own Forum... and the community needs to be maintained!!!!!
Plus us regular Goat people who arent quite packing yet, would like to be kept in the loop as well....


----------



## nchen7

is there a way to have Austin get sub sections that you guys had in your own forum set up in the Goat Pack section here? like how we have a Parasite sub section under the Health and Wellness section? just thinking out loud on how the old posts can be easily found.....


----------



## TOU

nchen7 said:


> is there a way to have Austin get sub sections that you guys had in your own forum set up in the Goat Pack section here? like how we have a Parasite sub section under the Health and Wellness section? just thinking out loud on how the old posts can be easily found.....


That's good thinking nchen7 & that is exactly what I am referring to. IMHO, I would suggest at least one for land issues & one for packing trips etc...might even think about seperating out Cart Goating from Pack Goating under the main header of Working Goats. I think that would add a great deal of depth & go a long ways to keeping people here.


----------



## StaceyRosado

If someone would pm me the list of sub forums you would like I will take it up with Austin personally. 

I am the original owner of this site and I would love the extra attention to the life of packing you all can bring. I never knew how to reach out to those wanting to learn how to pack ad what it all means. This is a huge asset to the goat spot having you here.


----------



## TOU

.:Linz:. said:


> 1. Austin, that's awesome!
> 
> 2. TOU - loved your post. Thanks for it! And I didn't know that pack goats are bred to have certain things conformation-wise! You learned me somethin'


Thank you. As I too have recently learned, Pack goaters definitely try to breed for a different conformation than dairy but try to retain much of the long innate abilities from the mountain breeds like French & Suisse Alpines (Obers) as well as Lamancha. (Trail sense, agility, endurance, dark under skin, calmness, hydrophilic, leadership, loyalty, friendliness etc.) We try to steal some bulk & strength from some from meat breeds like Boer & Sanaan.

I generally know what to look for but am still learning compared to many. (I think you will find many posts from the Old Forum here discussing it.) I have been lucky to have touched base and made friends with wiser folks much smarter than I, that have been doing it for a long time. Among many, some of the ones I believe that are great for it & who have decades of experience are Charlie Jennings, David Suisse & Clay Zimmerman which I am luck enough to live near & who have been mentoring me. (Charlie & Clay are around here.) I think some of the long time respected pack goat breeders like Carolyn Eddy, & Dwite Sharp (another one I call friend & mentor), are around here somewhere as well. Carolyn has written quite a bit about it including several books on pack goats. (Both of mine came from her.) Dwite has bred some awesome monsters Sabors (+42" high & in the high 200's)...biggest, tallest and best all around looking conformation I have ever seen from straws of champions; eventually I will get some more from him.

If you want to see some of the most awesome looking Pack Obers, look for post/pictures from IdahoNancy. Next spring, I have 4 kids coming from the same stock as hers that are being selected specifically for packing conformation and abilities. For me personally, if you can get the bigger than your average Dairy Obers, Obers are some of the best all around pack breed and I love their looks. Anyway...more than you probably wanted to know.



> 3. One day, I would love nothing more than to set out on the Appalachian trail with a goat or two and my dog, and just hike as far as we can. Until then, I'll live vicariously through your adventures!


I am just getting started but have hiked, camped and backpacked a fair amount in Oregon, Washington, Idaho, Utah & some in Canada...just realizing I do't think I can hump a serious pack forever and m trying to save my knees & back. I just posted a thread & pictures about a little hike I did with my new boys...not much but it was a fun start.



> 4. For those who don't knoe it, you guys already kind of have a subforum set up - the Pack and Working Goats section, where this thread is posted and your old threads have been imported to - http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f191/


Its good...but...not what we are used to and would really like some sub forums like we used to have. (I.E Land Use Issues, Equipment & Supplies, Trip Reports among others. No offense to the carters but I think the packers need to have a separate sub forum but could still come under the Working Goat header.

Anyway, thx for your kind words...take care!

TOU


----------



## TOU

NubianFan said:


> Unless you are in Utah... You can only belong to one Forum there.


 Huh? :-?


----------



## Saltlick

The Saanen is a dairy breed, not a meat breed... although I'm sure they taste just as good as a Boer  Although I don't eat mammals anymore, I do remember goat meat is delicious.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I see who people have liked my post and TOU has mentioned some sub forums. But I can't accomplish what's being requested if i don't receive a full list of what you find is missing here. 

So please anyone who is from the old pack forum and misses certain things please send me a pm. In will do my best but right now I cant do a thing because only vague requests have been made. Please help us help make TGS a better resource for all.


----------



## TOU

Saltlick said:


> The Saanen is a dairy breed, not a meat breed... although I'm sure they taste just as good as a Boer  Although I don't eat mammals anymore, I do remember goat meat is delicious.


 LOL...you are absolutely correct. I knew Saanans were dairy but I think I must have been thinking Kiko but the size of the Saanans distracted me.  Thx for keeping me straight.


----------



## TOU

StaceyRosado said:


> I see who people have liked my post and TOU has mentioned some sub forums. But I can't accomplish what's being requested is in don't receive a full list of what you find is missing here.
> 
> So please anyone who is from the old pack forum and misses certain things please send me a pm. In will do my best but right now I cant do a thing because only vague requests have been made. Please help us help make TGS a better resource for all.


Stacey, thx so much I really appreciate the effort, that would be awesome. Okay I will start realizing that some of the old forums are likely redundant or maybe unnecessary and weren't really used on their own much. Below is a list with as many as I could remember or could find & my thoughts on them; the *highlighted* ones are the ones I would like to see the most and feel we need separate from existing forums. I hope others will add to the list with their thoughts. Also, as noted, I really think Cart Goating & Pack Goating need to separate sub forums...maybe under the Working Goat moniker. One last note, while some sub forums will not realistically get much traffic, it was really nice t be able to find info when you needed it...or wanted to add to it.


· *Health Related Articles - *I know we have a health forum here already but this forum contained copies of articles and case studies pertaining to goat health and conformation. While some of the health issues are the same, Packgoat folks look at the health of their packing wethers completely different and actually have different issues.


*· **Poisonous plants **-* How to deal with poisonous plants and other toxic substances. Again Pack Goats tend to have more exposure to this and a wider variety of plants than dairy & meat goats by default. Hence, their issues are different and I think this needs to be addressed, again IMHO.


*· **Hoof Care -* Threads in Forum : Hoof care, Forum Tools. Again some redundancy here maybe but also again I think the Pack Goat deals with different issues than the Dairy & Meat goats.


*· **Pack Goat Stories **-* Pack Goat Stories - Stories about goats and goatpacking. Trail Reports etc. I really miss this one; it can include hunting stories, pack & hiking trips etc.


*· **Land Use Issue **-* Land use issues related info, updates & notifications. 

*· NAPgA - *(NAPgA) The North American Packgoat Association

*· **Classifieds **-* While I would love to have a place to specifically find and list Pak Goats and their specific supplies, I realize you have this essentially covered. That said I personally would love to see it a sub forum under Pack Goats OR under the Classified sections. As always, JMHO & part of my wish list. 


*· **Training questions **-* General Training questions 


*· **Upcoming Events - *Upcoming Events - Anything from National Rendezvous, regional or local get-togethers etc to pack goat exhibits, conferences & PR events. 


*· **Equipment & Supplies **-* A good place to share what you have bought or made as well as reviews of equipment & supplies specific to Pack goats. Again some overlap regarding housing & generally but obviously the equipment we use is very specific. 


· Problem Goats - This forum was about problem goats who bite, butt, kick and other obnoxious behavior. _* Redundant, _these topics could likely be under the general forum IMHO.


· The Campfire - A place for members to warm their hands and get to know each other better. The perfect place to discuss any off topic subjects. _* Redundant, you pretty much have this covered already._


· Forum Announcements & Help - Forum Announcements & Help - This forum is for all software related questions and issues. _* Redundant, you pretty much have this covered already._


· Worming and vaccinations Worming and vaccinations - General yearly health care issues. _* Redundant, you pretty much have this covered already._



JMHO of what I would like to see but others may have other input or different opinions on the above.

Thx again!!

TOU


----------



## StaceyRosado

Also I need to mention that while we will do our best to make TGS comfortable for you and a healthy resource remember it is a catigory here and won't be an all inclusive forum inside a forum. So some things you may find other places in the forum. Ie health and wellness , classifies etc.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Thank you TOU. We posted at the same time.

I think you will find sub forums do work nicely. 

Beings the final say is up to Austin i will take this to him and seen what can be accomplished


----------



## Nanno

We're thinking together TOU. I sent Stacey a pm this morning with my list, which is a little shorter than yours... 

Stories from the Trail (Can be used as our "Campfire" used to be)

News (This would include sticky threads for land use issues and the latest from the NAPgA) 

Training (Would include topics such as "problem goats")

Transportation (This was one of the most popular topics in our old forums)

Health and Wellness (I'm with you 100% that we need our own section here since it's very different from most of the health issues raised on the general forum, which mostly pertain to pregnant and lactating does. Would also encompass issues such as hoof care for working goats, poisonous plants, etc.)

Gear (Same as Equipment and Supplies)

Carting 

Classifieds (Specifically geared toward buying/selling working goats)


----------



## sanhestar

Nanno said:


> Health and Wellness (I'm with you 100% that we need our own section here since it's very different from most of the health issues raised on the general forum, which mostly pertain to pregnant and lactating does. Would also encompass issues such as hoof care for working goats, poisonous plants, etc.)


I agree. As mostly wethers are used for packing, there are a ton of other health issues to consider.


----------



## TOU

StaceyRosado said:


> Also I need to mention that while we will do our best to make TGS comfortable for you and a healthy resource remember it is a catigory here and won't be an all inclusive forum inside a forum. So some things you may find other places in the forum. Ie health and wellness , classifies etc.


Understood...we appreciate your help. As others note though, our health issues are quite a bit different so I think this either needs to be a sub forum of the Working Goat Forum here or a part of the Health & Wellness Forum here.



StaceyRosado said:


> Thank you TOU. We posted at the same time.
> 
> I think you will find sub forums do work nicely.
> 
> Beings the final say is up to Austin i will take this to him and seen what can be accomplished


Thx again...sounds great! Appreciate it...



Nanno said:


> We're thinking together TOU. I sent Stacey a pm this morning with my list, which is a little shorter than yours...


Responses in blue.

*Stories from the Trail* (Can be used as our "Campfire" used to be)

I am good with that...for me the "Campfire" name was to generic and invited a bit too far reaching topics.

*Packgoat News *(This would include sticky threads for land use issues and the latest from the NAPgA)

Now it works for me. ::

*Training* (Would include topics such as "problem goats")

Works for me.

*Transportation* (This was one of the most popular topics in our old forums)

Agreed, it was nice & a full of info. Sub Forum? Not sure...loved the threads though (Curtis????)

*Health and Wellness* (I'm with you 100% that we need our own section here since it's very different from most of the health issues raised on the general forum, which mostly pertain to pregnant and lactating does. Would also encompass issues such as hoof care for working goats, poisonous plants, etc.)

*Gear* (Same as Equipment and Supplies)

I just thought that expanding the title to "Equipment and Supplies" mightgo beyond packing & trail supplies to that around the barn & corrals etc specific to Pack Goats etc. 

*Carting *

Agreed... separate.

*Classifieds* (Specifically geared toward buying/selling working goats)

Might just go as a sub forum under existing Classified Marketplace?



sanhestar said:


> I agree. As mostly wethers are used for packing, there are a ton of other health issues to consider.


Again, I agree 100%.

One of my biggest questions is were some of these specific topic threads from ALL our previous sub forums lost or just lumped/buried in under working goats?


----------



## Nanno

I don't believe any of the old forums posts were lost. They're simply jumbled together here under working goats, which means that a lot of the old posts, many of which were sticky under the various topics in the old forum, are now at the bottom here and will be impossible to find unless you can do a search for the author.


----------



## TOU

Nanno said:


> I don't believe any of the old forums posts were lost. They're simply jumbled together here under working goats, which means that a lot of the old posts, many of which were sticky under the various topics in the old forum, are now at the bottom here and will be impossible to find unless you can do a search for the author.


That's what I thought too...and was afraid of. :tear:


----------



## StaceyRosado

if we even do some subforums I dont believe we have the man power here to dedicate to moving topics around. Im trying to reach out a hand here to help - But Im no miracle worker. 

All us moderators volunteer our time.

Remember this forum is for all breeds of goats. The health and wellness section will handle all the health needs of all goats. That means dairy, fiber, meat. Pack goats maybe a special type of goat to you all but its a new concept for us. 

Dairy goats doesn't have its own health section or classifieds section neither does meat, fiber etc. TGS is an all inclusive forum and no special treatment is given to one particular breed or type/class of goat. 

I know you feel wronged in the closing of your forum but thats something to take up with groupbuilder. Ive been through a situation that was similar when the WHOLE forum was just BOOM gone. And we all had just paid money. None of that was returned to us. Thats when I started TGS on my own and started from scratch. Believe me I understand your frustration but I can only do so much in this situation.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Can someone one explain what Transportation encompassed? Like what was discussed there?

I need a new name for it since we already have the name Transportation in use. Thanks

Im currently working with Austin on subforums.


----------



## TGSAdmin

Stacy and I will get subforums added, and we will move the applicable threads.


----------



## TOU

Awesome...*AWESOME*...*AWESOME!!!* :thankU:


----------



## Nanno

StaceyRosado said:


> I know you feel wronged in the closing of your forum but thats something to take up with groupbuilder. Ive been through a situation that was similar when the WHOLE forum was just BOOM gone. And we all had just paid money. None of that was returned to us. Thats when I started TGS on my own and started from scratch. Believe me I understand your frustration but I can only do so much in this situation.


I think this right here is what puts me off the most from wanting to contribute much to this forum. I'm afraid that any work that goes into it could be zapped into a vortex at any moment without warning. Even those who keep backups may not be allowed to copy and paste the content elsewhere because of legal issues. I have zero trust that all the work that has been put into our special community will be protected here and am therefore extremely hesitant to provide new articles or anything else that takes time or effort.

Sorry, but I just can't trust Groupbuilder after what happened to us without so much as a polite warning. Because there was no email sent to explain what happened, where we went, and why, I fear that we may have lost some of our members forever. In an already small group, this is unacceptable. It's nice of you guys to try to make us feel welcome here, and I really appreciate that you're providing sub-forums to help folks navigate. That will be a huge help. But I'm not sure what to do about the trust issue. I'm afraid that won't go away easily for me.


----------



## Nanno

I'm not sure Transportation is really a big enough topic to have its own subforum. It could probably just be it's own thread under Misc. or Equipment or something. It has to do with hauling goats to the trail. It seems to be a popular topic, but I doubt it needs it's own entire section.


----------



## TDG-Farms

You guys forgot the most important topic of them all... Me. I should have my own topic. And Ill borrow from Tou what the name of it could be...

Awesome...*AWESOME*...*AWESOME!!!*

What? To much?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

TDG-Farms said:


> You guys forgot the most important topic of them all... Me. I should have my own topic. And Ill borrow from Tou what the name of it could be...
> 
> Awesome...AWESOME...AWESOME!!!
> 
> What? To much?


:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## wendylou

numbskull said:


> Finally made it into this forum after suddenly seeing the other forum disappear? and having difficulties signing in under old username/PW ...although I lost my identity (username goathiker) and had to reregister under a new name "numbskull" ...but that's ok. I kinda like this new username as this is what I use to affectionately call my goat Rooster (RIP) at times "Get &%$# outa there ...You Numbskull" as he raided my pack looking for treats! So out of respect it's tribute to the old boy! GREAT NEWS! Jessica's (NH) Barley & Acorn are moving CO to join our herd with Peanut and I. Gonna be fun times on the trail ahead! First things first is for the boys to settle in and sort out who's herd boss ...don't think Peanut is in the running though. ;-)


What beautiful goats! Wow!!!!

North Mississippi


----------



## idahonancy

I would be grateful for the sub-forums that housed the data that we spend years accumulating and uncountable hours writing. Thank you Austin for trying to put it back together. It will help packgoat owners trying to learn if they can navigate to thread lines that have the info they need. The behavior and pack training information is unique and difficult to find anywhere else. 
IdahoNancy and the Oberpackers


----------



## Nanno

Austin said:


> Stacy and I will get subforums added, and we will move the applicable threads.


I got a bit distracted recently and forgot to say, AWESOME! Thank you SO MUCH!!!


----------

